# Anyone use Showmaxx supplement?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just heard about this new supplement called Showmaxx. Its labelled for cattle but I know many people use things off label for goats. Is showmaxx safe for them? I'm looking for something to finish my show wethers just before the fall shows and for market, so any suggestions are welcome. I really want to know more about showmaxx though. Thanks in advance!

Here's the link. 
https://www.sullivansupply.com/cart/tx/ ... wmaxx.aspx


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounded good until I read this... 


> YOU MAY NOTICE: Animals receiving Zilpaterol Hydrochloride may exhibit increased respiratory rate as well as elevated levels of creatine phosphokinase (CPK) and creatinine.


That kinda scares me about it there...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's what I was concerned about. I don't want to lose my show goat because of a supplement. I won't feed supplements until about late July so I have time to find one. Just trying to do my research and get the most bang for my buck.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If anyone was going to use this with show goats then don't if your shows restrict paylean. This supplement has it in there. I've been researching other supplements and I think I like oxy-gen home stretch. Anyone ever used it?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know anything about the ones you mentioned, but I recently started using a supplement called "Show Bloom" it's all natural and supposed to have good results, seems like good stuff.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Have heard GREAT things about Showbloom!! The BIG TIME Halter Horse breeders use it and SWEAR by it!! I would just die to have it sold anywhere near me!! Argghhh!! It costs me just as much to ship a bag/bucket as it does to buy it! Like $50!! Darn-it! Wish it was available in Oregon!


----------

